# fur-niece Jessee



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

(my brother's yellow lab went across the bridge on tuesday morning. i didn't get to say so-long, so i wrote her a letter)

Dear Princess,
your daddy called me this afternoon and told me you made that trip across the bridge this morning. i'm so sad that your mommy had no hope left for you. she couldn't see that your heart was broken and you just lost your will to live. princess, your daddy's heart is so broken, too. he is very, very sad. he doesn't want to play fetch, and he won't wag his tail, either. he misses you so much. jes, look over him. now that you're with Jesus, ask Him to heal your daddy's heart, ask him to keep him in His care and carry him through this rough time. 

you were sent away too soon, jessee. i know you weren't ready to go. you weren't ill from disease; you had to die because you were broken. you could've come to live with dylan & us. had i only known.

i believe you're in a better place. no more ear infections. no more skin allergies & scratching yourself silly. the ache in your beautiful little heart is forever gone. RIP sweet girl, till we see each other again. jes, i know that all too soon dylan will be joining you over there. sit, stay, till we all get there. i'll hold you forever in my heart







, love ya, aunt els.


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

Elsie, please know that I feel your grief during this time for this wonderful inlaw dog that you cared so much for. Please tell your brother that I too care for his loss.


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

Oh Elsie,
I am so very sorry to hear about Jessee. My heart breaks for your brother and you.
I wish I had some pretty words to say, but I don't. 















RIP Sweet Jessee,







run free.


----------



## 2dogcrew (May 1, 2005)

I can feel your pain, Elsie, and I'm so sorry about your beautiful Jessee. I hope my words can bring you some comfort during your loss. You and your family are near in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Killian10 (Feb 22, 2005)

RIP


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

I am so very sorry for your loss.
R.I.P. Jessee


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

thanks, everyone.
it's going on two weeks now, still haven't wrapped my brain around it yet...


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

I understand what you mean when you say you haven't wrapped your brain around it yet. Sometimes when the pain is more then we can bare, it comes in little peices so that we can adjust to it.

That was a very nice letter you wrote for Jessee. 

I am so sorry for your loss and wish you some comfort in your time of mourning. 








Jessee


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

thanks.
by brother is doing better.
he's one of the sound techs at church, and at practice on monday eve, i saw that he has a picture i printed of her taped to the desk. my SIL came over to say hi, and i kinda wanted to ask her why she murdered jessee, how she could do that. i kept my mouth shut, tho. not the place nor the time. the forgiveness thing is a real big challenge sometimes.


----------

